
A Counter with the New Recoil – Facebook State Management Library for React - vacom
https://dev.to/vacom/a-simple-counter-with-the-new-recoil-facebook-state-management-library-for-react-215k
======
macmac
Congratulations to facebook on reinventing Clojure atoms :-)

